# Do you still French kiss?



## coupdegrace (Oct 15, 2012)

For the people in long-term relationships, Do you still tongue kiss?

I've been married for nearly 3 years, and most of our kissing consists of pecking, and we do it a good deal, but for whatever reason, we've stopped tongue kissing. Over time, it just started to slowly fade away. I'm not exactly sure why; there is no rhyme or reason.

Just wondering what things are like in other long-standing relationships.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

Whoa - no way. Can't imagine not kissing. Still do, still will... even when I'm old and it seems odd to the youngsters.

Note, I'm divorced but I was married 15 years. Can't imagine that going away. Do you still have sex? I can't imagine good sex without it.


----------



## MrK (Sep 2, 2010)

I could suck face with my wife all day. She thinks I'm kind of gross, however. Puts a damper on it, sort of.


----------



## canttrustu (Feb 22, 2012)

YES!!! He's too hot to let it go to waste.....

17 yrs together and he is cuter than the day I met him!


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Yes, probably daily, don't really give it much thought after 20 years.



EnjoliWoman said:


> I can't imagine good sex without it.


I don't think I can imagine *any* sex without it.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

My hubby is a pecker and it drives me batty. When I want a kiss, I want a KISS.


----------



## 41362 (Dec 14, 2012)

Yes.

Married 17 years.

Really can't imagine sex without it


----------



## Leobwin (Apr 28, 2012)

Peck, peck, peck.


----------



## The Middleman (Apr 30, 2012)

Yes, we still French Kiss ..... often. Even when I come home from work and kiss her hello .... after 30 years.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Almost 13 years here... absolutely still tongue kiss!


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Hope1964 said:


> My hubby is a pecker and it drives me batty. When I want a kiss, I want a KISS.


Hope...your post made me giggle. :rofl:


----------



## MaritimeGuy (Jul 28, 2012)

Like many of the others I can't imagine sex without it.


----------



## dallasapple (Jun 20, 2012)

25 years married still "french " kiss sex or not..


----------



## tulsy (Nov 30, 2012)

Of course..."frenching" is a very intimate and sensual part of a healthy sexual relationship....so is good hygiene, like brushing your teeth everyday (if you want to keep doing it!)


----------



## KathyBatesel (Apr 26, 2012)

We're at three years. It has decreased a little, maybe, and been replaced by the briefer kisses, but we still engage in quite a bit - at least once a day, anyway.


----------



## dallasapple (Jun 20, 2012)

tulsy said:


> Of course..."frenching" is a very intimate and sensual part of a healthy sexual relationship....so is good hygiene, like brushing your teeth everyday (if you want to keep doing it!)


Yeah its rule #1 ..of course it cant always be "wintery fresh"but basic is a key..Sometimes though a "garlic to garlic" kiss is good too.... HMMM>..you taste like spaghetti mmmm..you too...


----------



## VFW (Oct 24, 2012)

To me that is a form of intimacy that has nothing to do with sex per se, even if your sex frequency my diminish, the intimacy still needs to be there. When intimacy wains then the relationship is in trouble. After a long hard day at work, dealing with the kids, bills and pains of life, you can always have a few minutes intimacy EVERY day.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Together 25+ years and yes we still do it. It does however tend to gross out the kids.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

We still french kiss. But not very often. I love it, and very much wish we did it more. She complains about my beard stubble though. And now that more of my stubble is grey/white she complains that it's more coarse and that it hurts her face. I shave every day in the morning, but the times we are more likely to kiss (like at night in bed) I have quite a bit of 5 o'clock shadow. I've been considering starting to shave at night, but then I'll look less professional at the office. I really don't want to have to shave 2x a day.


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

Hubs has the same issue, Working. He does a quick once over at night with the electric, so he doesn't have to do a full shave twice a day.

While I love long, slow, intimate kisses, I have never liked tongue. No French kisses for me.


----------



## Open up now let it all go (Sep 20, 2012)

Nope, girlfriend brought it up some time ago. Both didn't really realize we didn't do it anymore... 

/shrug


----------



## dallasapple (Jun 20, 2012)

> She complains about my beard stubble though. And now that more of my stubble is grey/white she complains that it's more coarse and that it hurts her face. I shave every day in the morning, but the times we are more likely to kiss (like at night in bed) I have quite a bit of 5 o'clock shadow. I've been considering starting to shave at night, but then I'll look less professional at the office. I really don't want to have to shave 2x a day.


YES that can hurt ..think chronic rug burn ..but not on your leg back or ass...on your face..its stings and burns pretty bad..

So look more "professional" and give up french kissing.


----------



## The Middleman (Apr 30, 2012)

Amplexor said:


> Together 25+ years and yes we still do it. It does however tend to gross out the kids.


My 21 year old still says "Oh Gezz ... at it again"


----------



## married&lovingit (Jan 26, 2011)

33 years together and the tongues still tango....


----------



## pugsx (Feb 9, 2011)

Always during sex.


----------



## dallasapple (Jun 20, 2012)

WorkingOnMe said:


> We still french kiss. But not very often. I love it, and very much wish we did it more. She complains about my beard stubble though. And now that more of my stubble is grey/white she complains that it's more coarse and that it hurts her face. I shave every day in the morning, but the times we are more likely to kiss (like at night in bed) I have quite a bit of 5 o'clock shadow. I've been considering starting to shave at night, but then I'll look less professional at the office. I really don't want to have to shave 2x a day.


Try having her keep 3 day old stubble on her legs that she rubs on one of the softest parts of your body say your neck or inner arm....but I mean you do that several times a day everyday indefinately(and each time is not for sex just an affectionate greeting)..Eventually I promise you will say no thanks..Because it will burn too bad..


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Amplexor said:


> Together 25+ years and yes we still do it. It does however tend to gross out the kids.


I'd say that's pretty good incentive to continue, even if there were no other reasons.


----------



## dallasapple (Jun 20, 2012)

Maricha75 said:


> I'd say that's pretty good incentive to continue, even if there were no other reasons.


LOL!!!!!Teach the kids to be GROSS!!!


----------



## IndyTMI (Oct 26, 2012)

The tongue stopped probably even before we married.
Been together for 17 years, married 13.

Recently, after I got everything out in the open, I asked her why we didn't use tongue any longer.
She thought it was because of her breath...nope! I thought it was because of my breath...nope!
Looks like it stopped just because. I think it all goes back to our being close to a sexless marriage.

Now that she has been on her hormone treatments, the passion is certainly back, so are the kisses.:smthumbup:


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

I don't know if hubs and I count, as we've only been together less than five years, but yes we french kiss. His breath tends to hold onto food smells a lot. But if he drinks a beer, or brushes his teeth twice a day, it's not too bad. And I don't mind facial hair. Sometimes stubble can be itchy, but not painful.


----------



## canttrustu (Feb 22, 2012)

The Middleman said:


> My 21 year old still says "Oh Gezz ... at it again"


Funny, so does our 20 yr old. He looks at her and says "yeahhhhhh go away" sweetly of course.


----------



## Bellavista (May 29, 2012)

In the lead up & during sex yes, unless H has a sinus infection, in which case I can't stand the smell.
For a while it did stop, H was smoking & I found even if he brushed & rinsed, I could still taste the cigarette. Yuck!

No french kissing outside the bedroom though. By nature, I am not an affectionate person so it takes an effort for me to remember to give H a kiss & cuddle anytime outside of the bed. I am sure he would be up for it though..:smthumbup:


----------



## dallasapple (Jun 20, 2012)

The Middleman said:


> My 21 year old still says "Oh Gezz ... at it again"


LOL!! 

Ours say "they must be getting along "...:scratchhead:


----------



## Lyris (Mar 29, 2012)

Together 22 years, married 10. Still plenty of tongue action here.


----------



## moxy (Apr 2, 2012)

Real kissing has tongue involvement. Now that's something I miss.


----------



## committed4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

Yes, but oddly enough, rarely during sex. It's mostly when we're cuddling looking at sports (which I do to be a good "sport" - LOL). Timeouts are spent "making out". Sometimes leads to not catching the end of the game -- LOL.

I will have to get it back into sex though ... not sure what happened there. Maybe because there is a lot of morning sex -- not the best breath in the morning. Hmmm ... will to figure out a solution to this. I want it back in sex!


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

dallasapple said:


> LOL!!!!!Teach the kids to be GROSS!!!


Heh... I think kids have THAT down quite well!


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

French kiss? Hell, we had sex on a Friday and she left on the following Monday!

Edit: I had to edit this. My original response was incorrect. While the statement is true, it doesn't address the question. 

After reading CM's post, I started thinking harder about it. In public, quick kiss on the lips or on the cheek. Sometimes, if no one was around in public, we might french. At home, sometimes we would french, but mostly as a part of foreplay. 

I apologize for my memory folks. I am trying. Reading posts is helping. Making mistakes like this and owning them is helping as well. Thanks for tolerating.


----------



## Jadiel (Oct 10, 2012)

My first wife didnt french kiss at all. Current wife loves to, and I do too but I'm always so damn selfconscious about it. Am I doing it right? Do I look like a retard? Am I managing my saliva properly? Am I breathing right?


----------



## heavensangel (Feb 12, 2012)

dallasapple said:


> LOL!!
> 
> Ours say "they must be getting along "...:scratchhead:




Is there any other kind? Lol!! 19+ years and still going strong! 

Our boys tell us 'to get a room!!"


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

9 years and still deep kissing every day!


----------



## always_alone (Dec 11, 2012)

CharlieParker said:


> I don't think I can imagine *any* sex without it.


Wow. Is it somehow related to that thing they call foreplay?

Virtually never in our household after 15 years.


----------



## Maneo (Dec 4, 2012)

What matters is not tallying how many couples do or don't or why. 

What does count is what works for each individual couple. 

What you and your spouse do in the bedroom affects what I and my wife do not one iota and vice versa.


----------



## Wazza (Jul 23, 2012)

Amplexor said:


> Together 25+ years and yes we still do it. It does however tend to gross out the kids.


Wait till you get to the point of grossing out the grand kids too!!!!


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Married 17 years.
We french mostly during lovemaking and sex.
Other times its just pecks or pressing lips.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

The Middleman said:


> My 21 year old still says "Oh Gezz ... at it again"


Our 12 y/o told us "Get a room" one time and sure won't again.

I looked at my wife and said "we'll I think we should do as she asks." I then led wifey to our bedroom for some fun.

I think my daughter just might die of embarrassment if we tell her that the time she did that was the day wifey was ovulating and just might have been the time she got pregnant.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

If I stopped french kissing my wife it very well could be a deal breaker for her. I like it, but to her it is a mandatory part of foreplay.


----------



## ARF (Jan 26, 2011)

I guess french kissing has become the "sign" that we are ready for sex. Don't do it too much without the deed to follow.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

I love it, ex W and I sucked face a lot the first few years but after the third year it just seemed to have lost the voltage, we'd still kiss but it didn't really feel stimulating like it once did.

I don't have a whole lot of comparisons to go by, but the last woman I was dating couldn't wait to get her tongue in my mouth, it was HOT. It is funny how everyone seems to kiss a little differently and its exciting to find out how the next one will


----------



## stopandmakecoffee (Jan 2, 2013)

not in the last 5 years. hahahahahaha


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Together 31 yrs / married 23... We're still frenching each other every day, love it...







... if his face is near mine, he is reaching for a kiss.... if the kids are present... it's a peck.... if not, a lot more saliva is exchanged. 

If we're in bed, 9 times out of 10, this leads to







. 

We're still teenagers in this...no sucker bites though.


----------



## canttrustu (Feb 22, 2012)

SimplyAmorous said:


> Together 31 yrs / married 23... We're still frenching each other every day, love it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


love this! your emoticons kill me!


----------



## coupdegrace (Oct 15, 2012)

I suppose I'm partially the reason we've stopped Frenching. I have always been terrified that my breath stinks, so much that I bring Extra chewing gum with me everywhere I go so my breath is always fresh. Seriously.

In a prior relationship, I wouldn't kiss my ex unless I had gum in my mouth. One day we went to Burger King and had Whopper meals. Afterwards, we were about to make out, so I stopped the action to reach into my pocket for some gum. My ex said, "NO," grabbed my face and started kissing me. LOL!


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

Yes we still do after 11 years!


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

I love french kissing....its a must!


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

My grandkids love seeing how affectionate my H and I are. They stand and stare at us while we are kissing. And granpa, upon seeing them staring at him, will say "kids, do you know how much I love your grandma? This much!" and he will then lift me off my feet as if carrying me over the threshold, kissing me deeply the whole time.

We want those younguns to know what LOVE should look like, no matter what age!


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

Yes, married nearly 13 years now.


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

SimplyAmorous said:


> If we're in bed, 9 times out of 10, this leads to
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't think I could love you any more till I saw that emoticon.


----------



## TrustInUs (Sep 9, 2012)

5 years next month..... Yes, everyday! I would take a French kiss over a peck any day. It's my favorite form of affection. I still love the make-out sessions during movie nights, or wherever they happen, and we still play kissing games like teenagers. I think most of all, I love the fact that he loves it as much as I do, and that it doesn't always have to lead to sex (although it does get me going big time!). Sometimes we kiss just for the sake of kissing.

My H thinks its funny when we get caught by the kids, we get everything from the k-i-s-s-i-n-g song to fake looks of disgust.


----------



## Dulciean (Nov 18, 2012)

Aha! Another issue I relate too. I am a smoker, hubby is not. When we first got together there was hours of French kissing going on. Over the last 3 years it has waned to nearly non existent , I have brought the issue up and he says its cause of my stinky ashtray breath. Hmmmm....I miss it very much!


----------



## LastDance (Jun 8, 2012)

Yes we do. Most days, even after 25 yrs together. We now gross out the grandkids. lol  I loved the way my husband kissed me from the start and that has not faded over the years. I could kiss the man for hours. Still makes my tummy tingle and my toes curl. I'm one lucky lady.


----------



## stopandmakecoffee (Jan 2, 2013)

Dulciean said:


> Aha! Another issue I relate too. I am a smoker, hubby is not. When we first got together there was hours of French kissing going on. Over the last 3 years it has waned to nearly non existent , I have brought the issue up and he says its cause of my stinky ashtray breath. Hmmmm....I miss it very much!


STBXH is a smoker, and i actually liked the hint of cigs.but anyway, now it hurts to remember it 

hope you get into the french kissing w/ your H soo, Dulciean


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

No. That went by the wayside many years ago


----------



## heavensangel (Feb 12, 2012)

Dulciean said:


> Aha! Another issue I relate too. I am a smoker, hubby is not. When we first got together there was hours of French kissing going on. Over the last 3 years it has waned to nearly non existent , I have brought the issue up and he says its cause of my stinky ashtray breath. Hmmmm....I miss it very much!



H smoked when I met him; this month will be 11 years since he quit cold turkey. After quitting he told me he enjoyed it but always hated the smell and how it burned his eyes. He asked me if I used to smell it when kissing him.....

I said yeah.....it's like licking an ashtray! 

We're both so glad he decided to quit!


----------



## barbiegirl (Aug 18, 2012)

Well..My husband is a great kisser as i am also so when we do french kiss its GREAT..BUT NOPE! When we were together at first that is ALL that we used to do we loved to french kiss amoung other thing lol..BUT NOT ANYMORE  i think that we french kissed ONCE in the past two months we have been together for 7 years..and it JUST SUCKS! I hate that we never do anymore! It ridiculous and i have talked to him about it also and he says well we can do it more..and does anything change nope..we just do quick peeks and thats it!  i dont know why its this way either and it sucks


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

coupdegrace said:


> For the people in long-term relationships, Do you still tongue kiss?
> 
> I've been married for nearly 3 years, and most of our kissing consists of pecking, and we do it a good deal, but for whatever reason, we've stopped tongue kissing. Over time, it just started to slowly fade away. I'm not exactly sure why; there is no rhyme or reason.
> 
> Just wondering what things are like in other long-standing relationships.


Been with my wife since 93. We still tongue kiss but maybe not as often. It's still amazing when we do. More amazing actually since it's not all of the time.


----------



## lovelygirl (Apr 15, 2012)

I've always wondered why married couples don't french-kiss as often as they used to and if they do why it's only during sex.
To me it's a bit of nonsense to not french-kiss unless it leads to sex.
A friend of mine [who's in a relationship] says he doesn't french-kiss his gf. They just peck. I was VERY surprised to hear this. 

In my past relationship I used to french-kiss almost all the time. Pecking wasn't enough.
None of those kissed led to sex.


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

after 37 years? Yes!


----------



## Wiserforit (Dec 27, 2012)

Yes. 

Unless you meant with each other. 

(kidding)


----------



## artlady (Jul 17, 2011)

23 years together, and oh yeah, every day. I'd be sad if that went away.


----------



## 2ofus (Dec 25, 2012)

I would like to but H doesn't like it.


----------

